# New pack; Badlands 2200, Eberlestock Team Elk...



## moabxjeeper

I am by no means a new hunter. I've always gotten along just fine with my $50 Sportsman's specials. In fact, this year, I took out 2 deer and my 6 point bull with a Timber Hawk pack that I got on sale for $45 a few years ago. While that pack has never steered me wrong and has done more than I ever could have asked of it, it has very obvious limitations, which became very evident when my bull was on the ground. I'm now in the search for a new pack that's more up to the task. My criteria is as follows:

Nothing super heavy or cumbersome. It needs to be a day pack since that's the type of hunting I do. Something that I can use and still sneak through tight trees easily. It also needs to have meat hauling capability. I have an external frame pack that I will always keep at the truck if a second trip is needed, but I would like this pack to be able to haul half a deer or an elk rear quarter. And probably the most limiting factor is price. I would like to stay near $200. Figured I would put this up right before Black Friday in case some good deals on the higher end packs come up.

What I've looked at so far is the Badlands 2200 and Diablo Dos and the Eberlestock X2, Just One and Team Elk packs. The X2 was too small and didn't fit me well. Felt like it was made for a smaller guy. I'm 6'0" and about 180 on the hoof and it just didn't feel quite right. The Just One pack had some great features but felt really heavy even totally unloaded. Also, the giant lumbar pad just did not sit well on my back. It was literally sore from trying to adjust it around at the store yesterday. I did like the Team Elk pack and they have it on their website for $197 in a particular camo. It was more comfortable than the other Eberlestock offerings. That one is a bit heavier too but it may be worth the extra heft when it came time to haul meat out. I'd like to hear from someone that has this particular pack and get their impressions and especially hear about their experience in the field.

The Badlands packs were nice. The Diablo Dos looked like a great pack but doesn't have much for meat hauling. The 2200 was nice and was probably the best fitting of all the packs I looked at. I liked the meat shelf that folds out along with the batwing system and it wasn't as heavy as the Eberlestock. I do feel like the Eberlestock was sturdier and might haul a heavier load more comfortably but I think the 2200 would do the same. The main thing right now with Badlands is the price. For $30 less than I've seen the 2200, even in their store, I think the Eberlestock would be the obvious choice here. I really like the Badlands but felt it was maybe a bit overpriced.

Anyway, I'd like to hear about your thoughts on the ones I've viewed and what others you might recommend. I'd love to have a modular pack system one day but that's just not in the cards right now and I figure if I've gotten by using $50 specials, anything listed here will be a huge improvement. And if you happen to see good Black Friday deals on something great, please post it up and let me know! I'm 100% on the market and want to make sure my money is well spent.


----------



## RandomElk16

How tall are you? I have loved my badlands 2200 from a functional and durability standpoint. I might sell it though because it rides on my hips strange. A lot of reviews specifically call out that you would want to be 5' 11" or taller with it. (Found those after I bought it). 

I have gotten it better adjusted over time and it works just fine - that is something I would be aware of however. Try them on at stores and ask if you can put something heavy in the pack (ammo can) with an associate there. Adjust them and see how they will fit in use. 

My pops uses the Kings 2200 and likes it. I have had good luck with the Slumberjack (have to look at the model - the frame and pack are separate pieces).


I will let you know what deals I see!


----------



## Vanilla

I have had the 2200 for several years now and I absolutely love the pack. It has been used to haul out multiple elk and multiple deer in various terrains and for various distances. It's a great day pack too, which is what I use it for.

I was shocked when I saw the new price on the 2200 this year. It used to be $279 retail, and now is $379. However, you can find it for cheaper. In fact, here is an Amazon link that if you don't care on the color, you can get it for $199. If you're a Prime member, it's even free shipping. Will be here by Thanksgiving if you order today.

https://www.amazon.com/Badlands-220...la-599266384924&ref=&adgrpid=62425943912&th=1

For this price, this pack can't be beat, IMO. There are lots of good packs out there and fit is important. Seems like you answered that one already, though.

Edit: Another good thing about the Badlands packs is the warranty. After last season I had a seam starting to separate a bit. I took it in to them at their shop in West Jordan and the next day they had professionally re-sewn the seam and reinforced it. I've seen them just hand someone a new pack under circumstances that repair was not going to be feasible.


----------



## moabxjeeper

That's the other thing about Badlands; they come in Medium and Large depending on your torso size. I learned that at the little pre-Black Friday sale they had on Friday when I went into their store. I'm somewhere in the realm of 6'0" and 180lbs, maybe 6'1" if I've done my stretches. The large definitely fit me better. If you're curious what size yours is, look under the clip for the chest strap and it will have a sewn in size on the 2200.

The thing about the one on Amazon is I don't know what size it is and I'd want to make sure I got the large if I went that route. That's why I'm hoping they do a sale so I can check it out in person. And yeah, no one in their right mind would pay anywhere near $380 for that pack. It's a good pack, don't get me wrong, but it drives me insane when companies raise their prices only to make their sales look better. The warranty is sure hard to beat.


----------



## RandomElk16

moabxjeeper said:


> That's the other thing about Badlands; they come in Medium and Large depending on your torso size. I learned that at the little pre-Black Friday sale they had on Friday when I went into their store. I'm somewhere in the realm of 6'0" and 180lbs, maybe 6'1" if I've done my stretches. The large definitely fit me better. If you're curious what size yours is, look under the clip for the chest strap and it will have a sewn in size on the 2200.
> 
> The thing about the one on Amazon is I don't know what size it is and I'd want to make sure I got the large if I went that route. That's why I'm hoping they do a sale so I can check it out in person. And yeah, no one in their right mind would pay anywhere near $380 for that pack. It's a good pack, don't get me wrong, but it drives me insane when companies raise their prices only to make their sales look better. The warranty is sure hard to beat.


Now you have me super curious on size. I never heard that and I got mine direct from Badlands.

I have loved the pack though. Multiple muleys and elk and I don't have a single tear, zipper issue, buckle issue, nada.... I have known someone who did have zipper issues and they were taken care of immediately, which is certainly comforting.


----------



## scartinez

I really like my 2200. I've hauled out 3 elk and handful of deer with it and never had an issue. 
One thing I learned with packs it make sure you tighten them up as much as possible when wearing it. You want that weight tight to your back. I noticed once I did that, the shoulder straps didn't even make contact with the top of my shoulders. That made the pack so much more comfortable to wear.


----------



## derekp1999

I got an Alps Hybrid X not long ago and I've worn it a couple times. Hauled a quartered pronghorn without really having to flex it's muscles. I'm a happy with it.

I still have a late cow elk tag that hopefully will give it a bit more of a test.


----------



## Vanilla

The different sizing must be a new thing on the new model of the packs. I do believe there was only one size available when I bought my pack back in 2014-ish.


----------



## PBH

I think you'd really like the Badlands pack. They make good stuff.
With that being said....



moabxjeeper said:


> The Just One pack had some great features but felt really heavy even totally unloaded. Also, the giant lumbar pad just did not sit well on my back. It was literally sore from trying to adjust it around at the store yesterday.


I absolutely LOVE my Eberlestock J34 just one pack.

I'm 6'0" / 170

Yes, it is heavy, even when empty. I grimace every time I reach out and pick it up. Ugh! But once it is on my back, it is very comfortable and I can go all day with it. I find the the pack rather comfortable. My biggest complaint is that I put too much stuff in it.

As for it's capabilities as a meat-hauler: awesome. I've packed numerous loads of elk out with this pack. It can hold as much as you can handle - maybe more. I've also used this pack as an over-nighter pack.

I have had no issues with this pack -- all the zippers still work, no rips or tears, no broken straps or buckles. It just keeps going. I might outlast me.


----------



## moabxjeeper

PBH said:


> I absolutely LOVE my Eberlestock J34 just one pack.
> 
> I'm 6'0" / 170
> 
> Yes, it is heavy, even when empty. I grimace every time I reach out and pick it up. Ugh! But once it is on my back, it is very comfortable and I can go all day with it. I find the the pack rather comfortable. My biggest complaint is that I put too much stuff in it.
> 
> As for it's capabilities as a meat-hauler: awesome. I've packed numerous loads of elk out with this pack. It can hold as much as you can handle - maybe more. I've also used this pack as an over-nighter pack.


Thanks for the feedback! This is what I was looking for. It did feel like it would distribute the weight well and I couldn't believe how big it opened up to. I really, really liked that pack, but do you know what I mean on the lumbar pad? My old man was with me and said it was really comfortable. For me, either the top or bottom edges dug right into my back and actually made it sore, even sitting there in the store unloaded. I don't know if I could fix that with additional adjustment or what. That's the only thing that kept me leery of that pack. Otherwise, I really liked it and all the features. Do you think it's adequate as a day pack also?

Have you looked into the Team Elk pack? It looks like it has a lot of the same features, just bit more updated. The storage doesn't look to be quite as big (which might be a good thing) but still plenty large enough to fit an elk quarter, which is my goal. That one had none of the issues as the J34 when I had it on my back. It felt comfortable from the get go. Dollar for dollar, I think that Team Elk might be hard to beat, unless Badlands has a really good sale.


----------



## Jedidiah

Just FYI, Slumberjack has steep sales on their website around Black Friday.

+1 to Badlands though.


----------



## maverick9465

Separate from the 2200, I recommend the Vario 33. I used for a week-long elk hunt. It's my first real pack, but I was really impressed with the versatility of it. Lots of storage. Has a handgun holster and rifle/bow holster. Comfortable shoulder straps. Meat shelf is a nice accessory and it's easy to deploy.


----------



## Vanilla

moabxjeeper said:


> Have you looked into the Team Elk pack? .


My brother has this pack. I'd take the 2200 every day of the week. He likes his, though.


----------



## PBH

moabxjeeper said:


> ... but do you know what I mean on the lumbar pad? My old man was with me and said it was really comfortable. For me, either the top or bottom edges dug right into my back and actually made it sore, even sitting there in the store unloaded. I don't know if I could fix that with additional adjustment or what.


I believe that both the shoulder straps and lumbar pad are adjustable up and down. I don't know if that would solve your particular issue or not, but maybe worth a second look?



moabxjeeper said:


> Do you think it's adequate as a day pack also?


This is what I use mine for the majority of the time. I use it as my hunting day pack, plus I use it the rest of the year as my "hiking" day pack. Most recently, this pack accompanied me to the top of Rudy Gobert Mesa in the Rudy Gobert Grand Staircase Escalante National Monument on Veteran's Day. It's nice to have plenty of room for lunch, and still be able to pack out some antlers if you come across them.
#RGGSENM

I have never looked at the Team Elk pack.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Badlands's new 2200 model has a new waist belt system, is a full pound lighter in weight, features new magnesium stays, and is featured in two different sizes. This model came out in August of this year!

I was skeptical to post about this, but I work at Badlands. If anyone ever has questions or anything, let me know!


----------



## RandomElk16

RemingtonCountry said:


> Badlands's new 2200 model has a new waist belt system, is a full pound lighter in weight, features new magnesium stays, and is featured in two different sizes. This model came out in August of this year!
> 
> I was skeptical to post about this, but I work at Badlands. If anyone ever has questions or anything, let me know!


I have a question - since I am short and deal with the oversized older model can I get a discount on a trade in? Lol.

Seriously I love the pack but am going to have to switch because of the fit. I had one brother in law buy one on my recommend (over 6 foot) - but when I took my other one (also over 5' 11") to get one we both had sticker shock at the $380! It's great they improved it but the old $275 was borderline appropriate.

Regardless- great pack and thank you for the new information!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

RandomElk16 said:


> I have a question - since I am short and deal with the oversized older model can I get a discount on a trade in? Lol.
> 
> Seriously I love the pack but am going to have to switch because of the fit. I had one brother in law buy one on my recommend (over 6 foot) - but when I took my other one (also over 5' 11") to get one we both had sticker shock at the $380! It's great they improved it but the old $275 was borderline appropriate.
> 
> Regardless- great pack and thank you for the new information!!


Come on in and see me, and i'll get you taken care of! The main reason of the price increase was the new material, and the new YKK zippers. We got sick of people trashing our zippers, so we finally did something about it!

Shoot me a message when you can!


----------



## Kwalk3

I have nothing bad to say about Badlands. I had a badlands Superday pack that I really liked several years ago. Not intended to haul out meat, but a great day pack. I may or may not have loaded a hindquarter from a cow elk using the rifle sling, and blown out the zipper. I may also have been very impressed when the pack was repaired quickly with no questions asked. I know people really love the new version of the 2200.

The badlands packs don't really suit my needs/wants for backpack hunting solo or with 1 other guy, but I appreciate a company that stands by their product. I think their packs are great for a lot of hunting situations.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Vanilla said:


> My brother has this pack. I'd take the 2200 every day of the week. He likes his, though.


Why's that? I'm really interested in a side by side comparison of the two, especially from someone with experience on both.


----------



## legacy

I have had the Badlands 2200 for several years and have really liked it. It's been a versatile all around pack for me.


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Badlands's new 2200 model has a new waist belt system, is a full pound lighter in weight, features new magnesium stays, and is featured in two different sizes. This model came out in August of this year!
> 
> I was skeptical to post about this, but I work at Badlands. If anyone ever has questions or anything, let me know!


Good to know the differences! They were not apparent from just looking online. I'm a big fan of Badlands packs, it started as being a fan of William Joseph packs. I figured if the fishing packs were that good, I'd give the big game stuff a whirl. I've not been disappointed. You guys have fantastic products.

Jeeper, honestly, it may just be somewhat personal preference. He likes his pack. For me, I'd 100% rather have the game bags full of meat outside my pack. The meat shelf is the real deal on the 2200. I also don't think the frames on the Team Elk pack are great. But like I said, he likes his. I like mine a lot more than his.

Hearing that they've lightened up the 2200 (my only "complaint" is that it is a bit heavy), maybe the extra $100 is worth it? I wonder if the lighter materials will negatively impact durability? That's still a lot of cheddar for a pack in my world though.


----------



## middlefork

I have a Super day because I'm old :smile: I rely on my kids to actually pack stuff out. They are all running the 2200.
The Super day has hauled out back straps / tenderloins and scraps. And an occasional front shoulder.
We do have frames if a second trip is needed.
My guess is you will be using whatever pack for hunting 98% of the time and hauling a load of meat 2%.
I guess packs need a weight range along with volume to make an educated guess anymore.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

I’m either going to get the 2200 or the vario, bothe seem awesome


----------



## middlefork

RemingtonCountry said:


> I was skeptical to post about this, but I work at Badlands. If anyone ever has questions or anything, let me know!


Kudos for putting this out on the WWW. I had it figured out a while ago based on some other posts. I worked in the outdoor recreation industry for many years. I was never comfortable admitting it as it could have been construed as an official company position. Not to mention being inundated with favor requests.


----------



## moabxjeeper

What do you guys think of this one?

https://www.mysteryranch.com/pop-up-28-pack

I wish it had a bit more capacity but I think I like the way this is meant to haul meat over any of the other packs I've looked at. I found a coupon code for an online retailer to where I could it for $220 shipped. I've always heard really good things about Mystery Ranch but thought they were all twice what I really want to pay.


----------



## Kwalk3

moabxjeeper said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> https://www.mysteryranch.com/pop-up-28-pack
> 
> I wish it had a bit more capacity but I think I like the way this is meant to haul meat over any of the other packs I've looked at. I found a coupon code for an online retailer to where I could it for $220 shipped. I've always heard really good things about Mystery Ranch but thought they were all twice what I really want to pay.


Mystery Ranch makes great packs. That seems like a good deal to me. For the price, that seems like a lot of versatility with the ability to be a true meat hauler.


----------



## Whiskey H0und

I have the 2200 and it has been an excellent pack. I have put two elk front quarters on it at the same time and it "handled it" but I may have exceeded the weight rating a tad on that run. Put half a Mule Deer on it one year, it seemed to like that a bit more. All and all a sturdy pack that feels light on my back when in all actuality it seems a but heavy in my hand. Access is amazing and I appreciate the bow and rifle boot. 

I picked up a Mystery Ranch Cabinet last year. My son needed a new pack and he was always partial to the 2200 so..... daddy gets a new pack. While I have not yet had the opportunity to load it down I am anticipating it will work well. I do not like the inaccessibility of the MR. It seems like it takes a lot longer to get in and out of it compared to the 2200 that has awesome access points. There are no built in rifle or bow hauling components so I purchased the MR "Super Spectacular Amazingly Magical Rifle Sling". It doesnt work for a myriad of reasons or maybe Im just not using it correctly. 

If I had to pick only one between the two, I would go Badlands. It was easier on the pocket book than the Mystery Ranch and in my opinion has more usable features. 

Either way you decide to go, I think you are in for a treat. I put off getting a quality pack for years. Once I did invest, it was a game changer.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Whiskey H0und said:


> Either way you decide to go, I think you are in for a treat. I put off getting a quality pack for years. Once I did invest, it was a game changer.


Between my old man and myself, we've packed out 14 animals this last decade alone. It is certainly time. Again, we've gotten by just fine using just about the cheapest functional packs we could find, so I think anything we end up with will indeed be a treat. Badlands looks to be really hard to beat. I really like all the features. I do think I want to try out that particular Mystery Ranch pack and see how it feels.


----------



## Kwalk3

moabxjeeper said:


> Between my old man and myself, we've packed out 14 animals this last decade alone. It is certainly time. Again, we've gotten by just fine using just about the cheapest functional packs we could find, so I think anything we end up with will indeed be a treat. Badlands looks to be really hard to beat. I really like all the features. I do think I want to try out that particular Mystery Ranch pack and see how it feels.


I believe Scheel's carries a full lineup of Mystery Ranch, as well as BlackOvis, if you're anywhere close to SLC.


----------



## BigT

I have owned a couple different Badlands 2200s and have loved them. I packed an entire deer out in one and it handled it decently considering the size of the pack. If you carry a spotter, and tripod this is a great option to look at this pack. I can't really speak to the others. I will buy another one at some point for my day trips.

I saved up some cash after trying the Vario 33 and bought an EXO K3 pack. I liked my Badlands stuff, but it doesn't compare to the EXO... 

I sent you a PM that may interest you.


----------



## Whiskey H0und

Kwalk3 said:


> I believe Scheel's carries a full lineup of Mystery Ranch, as well as BlackOvis, if you're anywhere close to SLC.


+1 for Blackovis. They are very knowledgeable and easy to work with.


----------



## weaversamuel76

moabxjeeper said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> https://www.mysteryranch.com/pop-up-28-pack
> 
> I wish it had a bit more capacity but I think I like the way this is meant to haul meat over any of the other packs I've looked at. I found a coupon code for an online retailer to where I could it for $220 shipped. I've always heard really good things about Mystery Ranch but thought they were all twice what I really want to pay.


I had this pack and it just don't live up to the hype. Strictly as a day pack it wasn't super comfortable and pretty small. As a hauling the extension didn't add much for lifting the load and the waist belt is pretty crappy. Also the belts run kinda small.

I also had a bunch of other day packs in a quest for the perfect one. The 2200 checked a bunch of boxes. I did have the zippers replaced like 6 times and blew out a shoulder strap but Badlands always put it back into service. Sold after the shoulder strap incident even though I had it very overloaded it still adds a special kind of suck to a pack out with only one shoulder strap.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT

moabxjeeper said:


> Why's that? I'm really interested in a side by side comparison of the two, especially from someone with experience on both.


I replied to the PM. Hope you got it. It was acting weird


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

For those of you considering Badlands, I was just emailed a coupon code for 50% off, through December 2nd. It says I can share the code but can’t post it on social media. PM me if you’re interested


----------



## 3arabians

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> For those of you considering Badlands, I was just emailed a coupon code for 50% off, through December 2nd. It says I can share the code but can't post it on social media. PM me if you're interested


PM sent!! Edit- just saw your response. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

3arabians said:


> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you considering Badlands, I was just emailed a coupon code for 50% off, through December 2nd. It says I can share the code but can't post it on social media. PM me if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent!! Edit- just saw your response. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You already order your pack? I'm either going to get the 2200 or the vario 33


----------



## 3arabians

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> You already order your pack? I'm either going to get the 2200 or the vario 33


Yup!! I absolutely loved my 2200 of 7+ years until someone stole it and when your 1/2 off code came into play I wasn't wasting any time!! 

I wanted an Exo Mountain after the thief put me back in the market for a pack but I just couldn't justify the cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Does the 2200 pack weight well?


----------



## 3arabians

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Does the 2200 pack weight well?


Yes. My old one would handle as much weight as I'm capable of which is about 80lbs tops. I'm 6 feet 200 lbs. It will handle an elk quarter no problem.

I'm excited to see what kind of upgrades they have implemented over the years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Does the 2200 pack weight well?


Very. I've taken full bone in hind quarters from mature bull elk with an issue. One time I took half a cow elk out one time and it carried it better than I did, if you get the drift.

It really is a fantastic pack for hauling meat.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Vanilla said:


> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 2200 pack weight well?
> 
> 
> 
> Very. I've taken full bone in hind quarters from mature bull elk with an issue. One time I took half a cow elk out one time and it carried it better than I did, if you get the drift.
> 
> It really is a fantastic pack for hauling meat.
Click to expand...

Would you pick it over the vario?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Also, can you attach your rifle or bow while you are hauling meat?


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve never seen the Vario in person, so I can’t answer that. 

I use a universal gun bearer from Kifaru on my pack, so yes. Normally, no, you would likely not be able to haul meat and your rifle/bow. I guess it would depend how much meat you had, it may be possible.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Been super busy between work and the holidays so I haven’t had much time to post up. I wanted to give a huge thanks to Vanilla and BigT for PMing me discount codes. I really appreciate you guys looking out and sending those my way. I didn’t end up going the Badlands route myself but passed the code along to my old man who has a 2200 on the way.

I ended up finding that Mystery Ranch pop up 28 on KSL brand new with tags for $200. For that price I couldn’t pass it up. It seems perfect for what I want to use it for. It’s a smaller pack for sure but I plan on adding a couple side pouches to the waist belt. That will bring my total zippered pocket count to 5 and there should be plenty of storage for what I pack. The main thing that sold me was the way the pack separates from the frame and sandwiches the meat in between. It’s made to hold up to 90-100 pounds which is more than what I want to carry at a time.

Again, I much appreciate the help fellas. I would have gone with the 2200 had I not found that one. I think either will do exactly what I want it to and with everything the Badlands comes with, its well worth the discount price for sure.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Just ordered the 2200, excited to throw it at the mountain. Not literally, of course. although it would be funny to watch.


----------



## Ray

I ordered some stuff as well over the weekend. Got an email this morning, apparently they were inundated with orders over the weekend and said shipments should go out by Wednesday.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Curios to see if anyone who ordered over the weekend has received a shipment confirmation?


----------



## Ray

All I got was an order confirmation


----------



## flyfisher20

No shipment confirmation here yet. Can't wait to get my hands on the new 2200.


----------



## 3arabians

I got my shipped confirmation today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Nice! I’ll probably get mine tomorrow since I ordered late Saturday.
I called and they said “it’s getting ready to ship”. Whatever that means. 

Point of interest, they said it’s being shipped from Tulsa, apparently Zebco handles their shipments.


----------



## flyfisher20

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Nice! I'll probably get mine tomorrow since I ordered late Saturday.
> I called and they said "it's getting ready to ship". Whatever that means.
> 
> Point of interest, they said it's being shipped from Tulsa, apparently Zebco handles their shipments.


Interesting. I noticed on my credit card bill the description is 'Badlands/ZEBCO Tulsa OK'.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

flyfisher20 said:


> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'll probably get mine tomorrow since I ordered late Saturday.
> I called and they said "it's getting ready to ship". Whatever that means.
> 
> Point of interest, they said it's being shipped from Tulsa, apparently Zebco handles their shipments.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I noticed on my credit card bill the description is 'Badlands/ZEBCO Tulsa OK'.
Click to expand...

I saw that as well and was confused initially


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Yes, Zebco Brands purchased Badlands 10 years ago!


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

RemingtonCountry said:


> Yes, Zebco Brands purchased Badlands 10 years ago!


That's pretty cool, I had no idea!


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

3arabians said:


> I got my shipped confirmation today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they email it?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

flyfisher20 said:


> No shipment confirmation here yet. Can't wait to get my hands on the new 2200.


They send yours out yet?


----------



## flyfisher20

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> flyfisher20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shipment confirmation here yet. Can't wait to get my hands on the new 2200.
> 
> 
> 
> They send yours out yet?
Click to expand...

No shipment confirmation for me yet.


----------



## 3arabians

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Did they email it?


I got an email with a FedEx tracking number. Scheduled delivery on Friday just in time for me to hopefully throw a cow elk quarter in it on Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

flyfisher20 said:


> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyfisher20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shipment confirmation here yet. Can't wait to get my hands on the new 2200.
> 
> 
> 
> They send yours out yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shipment confirmation for me yet.
Click to expand...

Makes two of us


----------



## flyfisher20

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> flyfisher20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyfisher20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shipment confirmation here yet. Can't wait to get my hands on the new 2200.
> 
> 
> 
> They send yours out yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shipment confirmation for me yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes two of us
Click to expand...

Just received my shipping confirmation &#128588;


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Man, I still haven’t received anything.. sis they email the notification?


----------



## RandomElk16

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Man, I still haven't received anything.. sis they email the notification?


They said give them until Thursday - so I would say if you don't get an email by tomorrow it's definitely worth reaching out


----------



## flyfisher20

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Man, I still haven't received anything.. sis they email the notification?


Yep, received the email this morning.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Only thing I don’t get is my payment is still pending but I got an order confirmation


----------



## flyfisher20

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Only thing I don't get is my payment is still pending but I got an order confirmation


My payment is still showing as pending also. I'm assuming the pending status will go away tomorrow since my shipment is going out today.


----------



## 3arabians

My new 2200 showed up today!! I ordered on Thanksgiving. I’ve had a chance to play with it a little and I found many improvements over my 7 year old one. Much lighter, improved functionality for adjustments and the internal pocket is better + a much improved lumbar strap!! Other than that it looks the same but I got a different color/pattern this time. 

Can’t wait to break it in tomorrow morning!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher

Mine will be here Sunday! What color did you go with? I got the FX


----------



## 3arabians

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Mine will be here Sunday! What color did you go with? I got the FX


FX as well. Pretty sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

It was packaged terrible, but I got my pack.

I went with the Approach. Seems so much smaller than my old 2200 lol.


----------



## torowy

I used a 2200 from 2008 to 2017. Packed out a lot of meat. Recently I upgraded to an EXO. The 2200 is a good day pack and does ok at carrying heavy loads. To get a pack that excels at both you have to spring for a little more money.


----------



## flyfisher20

Received my new 2200 in Approach last night. Pretty stoked to get it out on the mountain. Definitely an upgrade from what I've been running. Haven't tried putting my pistols in the built in holsters yet, but definitely a cool feature that other manufactures should incorporate into their packs as well. My biggest hesitancy on the 2200 was size, but feel pretty confident I could get a 2 night camp in it. Two nights at a time is about my max when out hunting, especially when I'm solo.


----------

